

Ask HN: How should we seek a funding partner? - anigbrowl

I'm part of a small startup that produces a kitchen-oriented TV show. Owner handles the content, I handle the production. It airs locally, viewers like it, and we have a solid business plan. Owner of the business is a good salesman and entrepreneur, but comes from another line of business and has always operated as a sole trader.<p>There is a good lot of sweat equity but it's time to move past that stage; in short, we need to capitalize so we can monetize - mid 5 figures, then mid-6; mid-7 is a possibility but we'd prefer to generate positive cashflow before that.<p>What we don't have is professional capital-raising skills - although we're comfortable explaining the show and the business, we feel we need to look beyond our social circle for potential investors. We also need someone who understands capital structures, fiscal oversight and so on - a CFO type, basically.<p>We're put some ads up on Craigslist, but I'd welcome any advice on how to recruit such a person (or indeed, how not to do it).
======
donna
What is the deal you are offering to an investor? How many customers? Do they
pay a monthly subscription?

~~~
anigbrowl
Currently, 10% ROI + 1-2% equity (suggestions welcomed). Now <5; hiring sales
(we sell ad time/sponsorship, semi-pay 2 air). Email in HN profile.

